# Prime Minister Harper and Yo Yo Ma



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2009)

Stephen Harper, the Prime Minister of Canada, is joined by Yo Yo Ma and others to sing _With a Little Help From My Friends_ at a National Arts Centre event  co-hosted by his wife Laureen Harper in Ottawa.

YouTube - Stephen Harper performs at the National Arts Centre gala


----------



## gardens (Oct 4, 2009)

:rofl:hahahaha
wow surprisingly good.
Thanks for posting this - big smile on my face.  Love seeing these guys being loose and fun!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2009)

gardens said:


> surprisingly good



That was my reaction, too. At first I thought he was lip-synching. 

My son pointed out that he set his aspirations low, though - he only had to sing better than Ringo.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 4, 2009)

mg:

Maybe this thread should have a trigger prefix?  :lol:

I much prefered listening to nails down a chalk board or my cat in heat.    Sorry that was awful.  Don't quit your day job Stephen Harper....well, on second thought....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, come one... He was actually no worse than half the garbage on the radio these days.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2009)

> He was actually no worse than half the garbage on the radio these days.


 
Especially that grunge music from the 90s, right NN?


----------



## Retired (Oct 4, 2009)

> He was actually no worse than half the garbage on the radio these days.





> Especially that grunge music from the 90s



High praise indeed!


----------



## NicNak (Oct 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Oh, come one... He was actually no worse than half the garbage on the radio these days.



I will forgive you for that, since odviously since you are sick with a flu/cold it has effected your ears



TSOW said:


> High praise indeed!



Too high of praise in my opinion :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 4, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Especially that grunge music from the 90s, right NN?



I enjoyed the grunge music of that time.  Also like Roy Oribison and Leonard Cohen who recorded in those years too, guess they are grunge too? 

Ohhh, and ofcourse I like Mew, which is not grunge at all


----------



## Banned (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually that wasn't so bad.  I expected much worse (just sayin'...).


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought it would be awful too, but...yeah not bad. haha


----------

